# Sensitivity to light anyone?



## teeny5

Has anyone experienced sensitivity to light?  In the past few months I have noticed that really bright lights bother me when they don't seem to bother others.  Just wondering if there is a Crohn's connection or not.:ycool:


----------



## jed

i've noticed my night vision isnt as good as it used to be.

headlights are to bright, have to be careful driving at night.


----------



## Nancy Lee

Yes, some store lighting bothers me.  Also being out in the sun makes me lightheaded.


----------



## mommy1st

Is it just a slight sensitivity to light or are your eyes also red and painful sometimes people with autoimmune diseases can develope something called iritis or uveitis, if you are having these other symptoms you probably want to see a doctor.


----------



## Colt

My eyes hurt too. Often without bright light but especially with it. My eyes dilate really well so I have awesome night vision. Unfortunately, I also go completely blind when a car approaches with their headlights shining in my face. Sometimes I have to slow nearly to a stop until the oncoming car passes.


----------



## mommy1st

teeny5 said:
			
		

> Has anyone experienced sensitivity to light?  In the past few months I have noticed that really bright lights bother me when they don't seem to bother others.  Just wondering if there is a Crohn's connection or not.:ycool:


Also if you use prednisone you can actually develope cataracts from them and this is another reason for sensitivity to light.  When was the last time you had a dilated eye exam.  As you can see I work for an opthamology practice.


----------



## teeny5

I just had that done a couple of months ago.  I already have it done yearly due to other eye issues that they want to monitor.


----------



## Jeff D.

I have that too but it's mostly because my pupils stay dilated during the day and get even larger at night.  I always have to wear sunglasses during the day while driving.


----------



## AgB621

I don't know if it's related for me or not, but I am highly sensitive with every sense...bright lights give me headaches, I never quite feel like I've adjusted to them and can't stop squinting even when people around me can see just fine.  I typically keep my computer screen very dark or else my eyes feel strained, other people look at my screen and complain they can't see anything.  I'm extremely sound sensitive, loud noises are physically painful.  I am pain sensitive, a sudden sharp pain, even if it's objectively a mild bump, will take my breath away.  I never thought any  of this could be related to Crohn's but it sounds like a common symptom...something to think about I suppose.


----------



## teeny5

One girl had told me that people with a lot of pain, like chronic pain, often have dilated eyes.  I had never heard this before, but it got me thinking.


----------



## ChaoticKylee

Absolutely! I have to wear my sun glasses sometimes even at night! And while that is a funny clichè it's true! And if I don't wear them I get a really bad headache and tiny blood vessels start to burst in my eyes and if you've had the happen you know what I mean!
I take eye drops(Patanol) which is actually an anti-histamine but it seems to help a lot when they bug the heck out of me....


----------



## Jessi

I'm with AgB621. I am hypersensitive in every sense... smells, lights, sounds, tastes, pain... They call me Bionic Woman now. 

My dad with Multiple Sclerosis is the same way. So maybe it's not just _our_ disease, but all autoimmune diseases? Just a thought.


----------



## pielady72

teeny5 said:


> Has anyone experienced sensitivity to light?  In the past few months I have noticed that really bright lights bother me when they don't seem to bother others.  Just wondering if there is a Crohn's connection or not.:ycool:


I had never thought about it being related to crohn's. I have epilepsy and crohn's and have always thought the photosensitivity was related to the epilepsy. I can't go without my sunglasses at all. I currently have a cold and it's very sunny out and my eyes just hurt today. Something to ask my GI specialist about. hmmm....


----------



## outlier

just as Mommy1st says iritis since i assume your eyes are not red. It occurs with Crohn's as well several related conditions. Does your eye hurt at all?
iritis needs to be dx by an eye doc (not just someone who rx glasses). your gi or gp can not because a slit lamp is need to see inside your eyes. 
if it is iritis it will most likely get painful and very painful at that

it is treated with predsione eye drops and sometimes an aspirin drop. 

I have had iritis, uveitis, and sclertitis for several years which finaly has gone away. it was most one of the few reasons crohns' was even looked for.

Good Luck!


----------



## David

As you guys know, Crohn's Disease can lead to malabsorption which leads to vitamin and mineral deficiencies.  And some of the drugs out there make matters worse.  If you're already been evaluated by an eye doctor for [wiki]uveitis[/wiki], then it may be related to a deficiency.  

Light sensitivity (photophobia) can be caused by magnesium deficiency.



jed said:


> i've noticed my night vision isnt as good as it used to be.
> 
> headlights are to bright, have to be careful driving at night.


Poor night vision could be vitamin A deficiency.

If you guys haven't had your levels checked, you may want to 

*edit* 11/23/2011 - Please read this thread before supplementing vitamin A.


----------



## Nerple

I've had bad sensitivity to light twice, neither related to Crohn's.  The first I believe was an infection in the eye likely from contact use, that required steroids to clear up.  The other was particularly bad period of migraines.


----------



## teeny5

So I just recently went to the eye doctor.  Everything seems fine, though I do have an increased risk of Glaucoma due to a larger than normal optic nerve.  

No infections or anything abnormal.  He said some of the issues could be related to astigmatism.  I guess I just need to find some sunglasses that I love.


----------



## Mountaingem

I am very sensitive to light and heat, but I always thought it was a side effect of Pentasa, because until I started taking it I hadn't noticed it.

David-I will definitely check out the vitamin deficiencies-thanks again


----------



## Moggs

I'm very sensitive to bright light (also loud sounds); it gives me migraines.  Migraines are an inflammation of the trigeminal nerve. I think one day they are going to link all this inflammation together.  I don't think I have a hand full of different diseases (asthma, Crohn's, arthritis, migraines, Renauards')  I think I have one: inflammation.  Where ever it decides to break out is what they are calling it for the moment.

Get good sunglsses. I also have ear plugs -  I'm a high school teacher and have to go to pep ralies.


----------



## David

David said:


> Poor night vision could be vitamin A deficiency.
> 
> If you guys haven't had your levels checked, you may want to


If anyone has read this, before you supplement with vitamin A, please read this thread.


----------



## suschex

I had no idea.  I have had sever light sensitivity along with terrible pain in my eyes (like in my actual eye balls) for many months and kept thinking it must be sinus issues.  The dr. kept saying no sinus issues but the pain never went away.  Now that I was diagnosed with CD in October I am wondering if it has been one of the extraintestinal eye issues all along.  It has not gotten better with prednisone but then again my CD hasn't really either.  I guess I should talk to my GI on Monday.


----------



## onchino

I also have this problem. some other vision problems are that my left eye drips water. Sometimes I notice floaties in my eye. Sometimes I get pain behind my eye and can feel the muscles move.  I had left earaches. 

I had a herniated disk last year and experience back pain. I also get TMJ pain. The jaw bone connectes to the skull and it causes me pretty bad headaches. I have also recently gotten a gap in my teeth. My facial features have changed gradual since 2005, I was wondering if you got any blood tests done and if so did they look at your IGF levels?


----------



## suschex

I was only diagnosed 8 weeks ago with Crohn's and am only now grasping the symptoms outside of my colon.  What are IGF levels?


----------



## outlier

what's igf levels? oh symptoms outside of your colon are so numbersous and fun


----------



## suschex

Turns out my eyes are perfectly fine.  They are chalking the eye pain/light sensitivity to migranes.  I have never had migranes before so I am not really sure about any of it but am thankful that my eyes are healthy!


----------



## outlier

not sure if thats a yeah or sorry that sucks.

I take Maxalt-MLT 5MG OD Tablets for migraines they are nicer to your liver then anything with Tylenol and they melt in your mouth so if your nausous you don't need to worry.


----------



## Jennifer Scott

Ive been told thats a symptom of Crohns


----------



## Moggs

*Migraine meds*



suschex said:


> I have had sever light sensitivity along with terrible pain in my eyes (like in my actual eye balls) for many months and kept thinking it must be sinus issues.  .


Migraines can be managed well with the right meds, but it takes a while to build up the drugs in your system.  Meanwhile get a pair of large dark sunglasses.  Also, sometimes allergies or particular foods trigger migraines. Wine or beer will trigger mine (as well as feta or blu cheese), and dairy foods trigger my daughter's.  See if you notice any correlation between a food eaten within 24 hours of getting a headache.


----------



## Lorella

I can't stand bright lights, I'm forever asking my boyfriend to turn off bright lights and put dimmer ones on. Combined with headaches just above my eyes >.< I have my eyes tested regularly as well.

I've just been diagnosed with Chrons so I don't know if these are part & parcel of having it.


----------



## Moggs

Lorella, I'm sorry to hear you're getting headaches.  Many people mistake migraines for sinus headaches; don't take decongestants for them unless you head is stuffed up and you truly have blocked sinuses.  If you are actually having a migraine the decongestants make matters worse.  Unfortunately migraines can be associated with Crohn's.  Some people, about 10%, also get visual disturbances called auras.  They appear as wavy lines that block your vision in one or both eyes.:eek2:  You can get auras without the headache pain.  Either way they should be reported to your doctor.


----------



## CrohnsPatient

I'm very sensative to light as well. During the summer months in particular I have to wear sunglasses or I can't see straight and feel very dizzy when I go outside on a sunny day! On a few occasions almost walked into lamp posts or trees because I can barely keep my eyes open when it's so sunny out!

I even get "sun sneezes" (and watery eyes) - I used to joke with my wife that I must be a vampire or something and just allergic to the sun! A good pair of sunglasses are a MUST when going somewhere with a lot of sunshine, like the beach.

Does anyone else get sun sneezes and watery eyes?


----------



## eko

In the summer I can be pretty light sensitive but it's okay in the winter.


----------



## Astra

I was gonna start a thread on this too!
Everything bugs me, any bright light, the lights are on in every classroom in school, sunlight is the worst.
I'm going to the optitians next week, I've read an article about blue tinted glasses. Johhny Depp and Bono wear them cos they get visual migraines. Any harsh light triggers a headache with me. Headlights in the dark are terrible, even flickering sunlight thro trees! Or if someone is wearing stripes.
Depending where you are on the spectrum of light, pink maybe better than blue, but studies have shown that tinted lenses reduces headaches/migraines by 70%
Brains are soooooo hyperactive and excited sometimes!


----------



## Hexie

I'm sensitive to light - I've got to have reactions lenses in my glasses or I'd never cope.  Only been like it since I've had my Crohns - maybe it's another delightful side effect they forgot to tell me about :ymad:


----------



## Stephy Chelle

My eyes are extremely light sensitive! Blood vessels in my eyes pop out from time to time. They only hurt occasionally. I need to invest in a good pair of sunglasses but I have broken like 10 pair since the being of last summer. Haha


----------



## maria

yes....


----------



## David

I've been doing some reading and if you're having light sensitivity, you may want to be evaluated by an eye doctor for [wiki]uveitis[/wiki] which is eye inflammation that can lead to light sensitivity.


----------



## Northern Lights

I will have an episode every few months or so for the last 5 to 10 years. I never get migraines; however my photosensitivity gets to the point where I get full on tunnel vision, see spots, and lose sight completely. I usually drink some cold water and sit in a dark room for about 30 minutes and it usually goes away. Taking a nap doesn't hurt either. I read once that photosensitivity can be a side effect of one of the medications, but now I can't re
remember which one. I think asacol. 

Personally I think it's linked to anxiety.


----------



## Marcy

Moggs I get what I call florescent maggots because that is what it looks like. If i am coming in from the outside sun I also sometimes get what looks like you are looking through water. It starts in my right eye and I know when it gets to my left eye I am gonna be in for trouble because once the migraine sets in I am in bed no lights and ice pack and a bucket. I was always told I get these because I am a nervous person I never had any idea it could be a part of CD.. Like so many others I have always had a sensitivity to lights and sun and at night I have a hard time seeing especially when headlights come at me.


----------



## Moggs

Florescent maggots is a pretty good description; you obviously know these are migraines and it has nothing to do with your personality, you do not cause them.  You do need to tell your doctor that you are getting migraines with auras and how often you get them.  Auras make small changes in the brain that show up on MRIs.   Don't freak out, they don't cause permenant damage that impairs your brain processes, but they can break little capillaries that show up as white spots on an MRI.  There are preventative meds you can take to avoid migraines altogether.  Some folks can't tollerate them, others can, but they are worth a try...  Definitely better than an icepack and a bucket.


----------



## Marcy

Thanks Moggs.
I had no idea. Guess when I have my first appointment with GI I will be sure and tell him about these migraines Again Thank you


----------



## Thalesin

I wear deep tinted glasses most of the time and sadly am more nocturnal now by nature. Without tint headaches begin optical distortions the ones with my time at wally world where the worse and in hindsight of recent incidents was only a glimpse of what I experienced recently 13 years later.


----------



## maria

YEs


----------



## PVail

This happens to me usually at the start of a flare up , I think its more related to everything going wrong and perhaps the bodies reaction to the impending doom . I get real bad migraine like head aches and nausea always at the start . Usually lasts two to three days before it calms down but by that time Im wrecked. 
I personally just believe it is a another side to IBD.

Peter


----------



## Katalina.Freedom

I'm headed to a neurologist who specializes in eyes. I'll be sure to share anything of value since I'll be bringing up my sensitivity to light and the visual disturbances I experience, including auras.

Here's to everyone's health and healing!!


----------



## Ki3

I am very sensitive to light at the moment, but it seems all my senses are a little crazy, if you poke me it hurts more than it should and smells are really strong. Dunno if anyone else finds that or if its just light


----------



## HorseLover!!

My eyes get like this too very sensitive too light, I end up walking into people when I'm in town because my eyes don't like the light, I was walking my dog the other day and I ended up walking straight into a lamp post, I have to keep my curtains closed to keep the sunlight out and I don't turn any lights on unless I have too. Also my eyes get really dry and itchy from the light as well. So now I wear sunglasses when I wake up in the morning and when I go outside.


----------

